# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Aambeien

## santjej

wie heeft er wel eens operatief aambeien weg laten halen en wat zijn de ervaringen ermee?

----------


## dotito

Zelf heb ik het nog nooit operatief laten verwijderen, maar weet wel van vriendin dat het na de ingreep wel wat pijn kan doen. Je kan evt pijnstilling vragen voor na de operatie.Wat je ook kan doen is veel drinken en vezelrijk voeding eten, maar dat zal je al weten zeker.
Ik zelf heb dat vroeger ook gehad, gelukkig met in warme baden te zitten is het na enige tijd bij mij overgegaan.
Wens je in ieder geval heel veel beterschap, want uit eigen ervaring weet ik goed hoe pijnlijk dit kan zijn.

Groetjes Do

----------


## santjej

dankejewel voor de reactie ik heb op het moment gelukkig geen aambeien maar heb van toen ik klein was aambeien gehad maar nu zit er zeg maar een bultje wat nooit meer weg gaat van een aambei die wel weg is maar het vel is blijven zitten en dat vindt ik niet zo geweldig uitzien .

----------


## dotito

Misschien is vragen aan de Huisarts of Dermatoloog of hij dat kan weg snijden.

----------


## maria0251

Aambeien Behandelen - http://nl.hemapro.com

----------

